# crawfish in central georgia?



## Old Dead River (Mar 25, 2009)

does anyone have crawfish for sale in central georgia?


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 26, 2009)

*yes*

Not sure what you are calling "central", but H Mart, DeKalb Farmer's Market and Boudreaux's all have live crawfish.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 26, 2009)

*He said.....*

"live" crawfish. I'd forget about Boudreaux unless you need a lot of dead stanky crawdad's for bait!!!


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey pal.  I do know that Publix on Russell Pkwy sells crawfish.


But for good size live crawfish, i'd suggest trapping your own.

Build yourself a "no way out" type of trap, find yourself some shallow water with alot of vegitation, or a rocky crop, and catch your own.


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah unfortunately the neighborhood where i grew up has deteriorated pretty badly, that's the only place i ever caught them and it's not really an option.

was just putting out some feelers. i'd like to use some for unrespondent bedding bass. i've been watching bass run off tiny turtles. i'm sure they'd go nuts over a crawdad


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (Mar 27, 2009)

A good spot to trap your own crawdads, if you're in Warner Robins, would be the bank at Lake Joy, under the lillypads and moss.  Or the creek at Sandy Run.  There is also a spot on Perimeter Road going back behind the base.  Take Davis drive to 247, go straight across and follow the dirt road.  There is a drain coming from the Runway, under the road, and into a man dug little rock hole.  I've caught so many crawfish there its hard to believe.

i wouldnt eat them of course, coming from the drainage system and all, but i sure would feed'em to a hungry bass.


----------



## smittyg (Mar 28, 2009)

on that subject, how do you catch em???there's a creek that runs on my land and I always wondered what I needed to look for to tell if any were in it.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (Mar 28, 2009)

they're in it.  You wont see them.  Out on the delta in Miss and in Louisianna, you'll see crawfish "mounds" in areas that go from wet to dry to wet to dry.  The mounds look kind of like fire ant mounds with a 'crawfish size' hole in the top. The guys live down in the mounds between one and 5 feet. If you see one of these mounds in a swampy area, you're on the crawfish.  But like i said, the mounds not real common in middle Ga.

So. Back to catching them.  There are several ways.  Crawfish feed on vegetation when there arent any fish to feed on.  Look for shallow, 1 to 5ft deep water, with alot of vegetation OR alot of rock croppings.  Crawfish live where fish cant find them. Under rocks, or in alot of grass.

So, here are the methods once you find a good 'crawfish' spot.

1.  Flip rocks.  This is kinda dangerous, because the chance that you'll find a snake, especially in the summer time, is very high.  When you flip a rock, swipe your net FAST. Dont go trying to "look" under the rock.  Flip and sweep in one solid motion.  These guys are fast and they'll get away before you even knew it was there.

2. Rake the edge of your waterway.  Take a plastic lawn rake, find a good spot where there are alot of dead leaves or old vegetation in the water, and rake up a mound of muck. Dig through the mound of muck, and chances are you have a few crawfish.(this is also a good way to catch grass shrimp)

3. Fish for'em.  Once you know for a fact that you're onto a good crawfish spot, try fishing for them with worms, hotdog chunks, chicken liver chunks, or even chunks of fish chum.  You just hook yourself up with a bream outfit, small hook and a bobber.  When you see that bobber go to wiggling, SLOWLY, SLOWLY pull your line out of the water.  If you pull the line too fast, the crawfish will let go of your bait with his claw and he's back under a rock somewhere.

Chances are you've caught crawfish this way before and never knew it.  "i got a few bites, but the fish must have been to small to eat the hook".  Maybe it wasnt a fish at all.  SLOWLY.

4.  Buy or build yourself a crawfish trap. 

these should help: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSR_3TY0HVU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD-MG9De2Ds
AND...the bottle trap, which works good in Ga because you're not going after whole bushells of crawfish.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqPNd_8eKZo

when you're building a trap, it dosnt really matter what its made of.  Just keep in mind the shape of the entrance and exit.  The crawfish will follow the contour to get into the trap, but cant push its claws together to get out of the trap. And make sure it sinks.  Use fish for bait.

Good luck.


----------



## smittyg (Mar 28, 2009)

i like the bottle trap idea.what do I bait it with besides fish?


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (Mar 29, 2009)

Crawfish are scavangers, so they eat just about anything.

Your best bet is anything thats oily enough for a scent to travel.

Fish is your best bet.


----------



## LureheadEd (Mar 29, 2009)

We use bream or bacon in our crawdad traps...


----------

